# Happy 232nd Birthday...!



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th of July my American Brothers! Have a great day with family and friends!8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah my first 4th of July where I will be at home in a long time (Military loves to make sure its soldiers do not get hollidays off...). I guess being a civilian again pays off!

I am having a big BBQ over at my house this weekend with lots of friends. I have 10 racks of ribs ready to go. Tomorrow I will make my Cole Slaw (KFC recipe...), potato salad and baked beans. Later in the day I will get the grill going.

Some of my guests tomorrow will be Germany and I have promised them a real traditional American BBQ. The only thing that will not be American is going to be there beer, I just could not go there! 

Later that night we will watch the fire works form the Army Airfield that I work at from my back yard.

I plan having a good holliday weekend. I will probably go fishing on Saturday and either golfing or hiking on Sunday.

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

dejavu


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2008)

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 3, 2008)

We haven't decided yet, but we will see a fireworks show somewhere. There are 3 or 4 pretty good ones around Dallas.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'll sit in back yard light a fire suck back a Labatts and watch your fireworks . The guys here In Niagara Falls Ont put on a special 4th fireworks as it's very visable on both sides of the river


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2008)

Be safe guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th of July Guys!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys I'll have a beer for each of you....then i'll do it again


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks alot Jan and Wayne.....


----------

